# Synchroniser une cle usb



## Farnette (23 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir à tous

Avant d'attaquer l'été où nous accueillons des centaines d'étudiants dans le centre de langues où je travaille, j'aimerais comprendre une bonne fois pour toutes si on peut synchroniser le contenu d'une clé usb et d'un imac et si oui, comment ?

Il me semble qu'avec Windows c'est possible.

Je créé des docs que je modifie et quelquefois entre la version clé usb et la version ordi je ne sais plus où j'en suis. Si je fais un copier coller c'est la catastrophe. Comme j'ai 10 ans de création toujours sur moi, j'aimerais trouver un moyen un peu plus rationnel qui me fasse moins stresser surtout en ces temps de travail assidu et de grande fatigue.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2014)

voir les sujets sur les outils de...synchro
y en a plein
que ce soit pour des fichiers  des dossiers ou des disques ( partitions , volumes) entiers


----------



## edd72 (25 Juin 2014)

Il faudrait décrire un peu mieux à quoi sert cette clé.

Comment, à un moment donné, les copies de ces documents sur cette clé deviennent la nouvelle référence?

Bon, j'imagine un peu la situation mais je me dis qu'aujourd'hui, la solution serait sans doute un cloud (dropbox, google drive hubic) --> au lieu de mettre sur ta clé et prendre sur ta clé, tu récupère du cloud; et au lieu d'enregistrer sur ta clé tu envoies sur le cloud; quant à ton ordi c'est synchronisé de manière automatique dessus). Et si la seconde machine que tu utilises pour modifier tes fichiers (de ta clé) est une machine attitrée, alors tu installes le même cloud dessous et tout est automatiquement synchronisé entre les deux machines sans actions de copie de ta part.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Juin 2014)

effectivement une synchro nuage peut etre une solution simple
( et qui evite de se baser sur un support à transporter)

et il y a des dizaines ( voire centaine) de choix

et permet aussi le collaboratif ( avec ou sans restrictions) voire modif en direct si collaborateur autorisé, avec historiques des versions et modifs ( qui quoi quand) etc

TRES pratique
SAUF si un des points d'accès met des barrieres d'accès ou utilisation de certains trucs ou sites
( ce qui est parfois le cas de certaines institutions ou entreprises)


----------



## Farnette (28 Juin 2014)

Bonjour à tous

Merci de vos diverses réponses et pardon d'avoir posté ma question sur le mauvais post. Je ne suis pas une habituée des forums je suis ici depuis 8 ans certes mais j'approche aussi de la 60aine et n'ai pas les bons réflexes.

Bien. J'explique 

Ma clé me sert à me balader un peu partout (y compris à l'étranger où mes collègues locaux n'ont pas toujours un accès internet) avec des docs créés par mes soins ou trouvés sur le net : videos, pubs, docs de grammaire, de vocabulaire etc.

1/J'interviens dans des salles où il y a maintenant au minimum un ordi et un video proj ou une télé sur laquelle on peut connecter une clé, mais cela c'est quand je suis en France.

2/ Je n'ai pas toujours une connexion internet meme dans mon institut d'où la non utilité du cloud dans certaines situations.

J'ai un dossier "cours" sur mon ordi et sur mes clés.
Quelquefois, au travail, je crée ou trouve quelque chose et quelquefois bien sûr c'est chez moi.
Quelquefois aussi je trouve une erreur sur un document, je corrige et si je suis au travail, j'oublie parfois de corriger le même document sur l'iMac. quand je rentre à la maison L'institut où je travaille a changé de logo et pour des raisons de droits d'auteurs et de photocopies, nos documents doivent être irréprochables au niveau des entêtes compliqué quand on se balade avec 10 ans de création sur soi.
Mes collègues sous windows arrivent à synchroniser le contenu d'un dossier de leur clé et d'un dossier sur PC sans pb. Pas moi. Or, je trouve cela pratique et rapide et j'essaie donc de savoir si c'est possible sous mac.

Merci de vos suggestions et bon weekend.


----------



## edd72 (28 Juin 2014)

Oui, dans ce cas là, la commande de base est rsync

Je pense que tu peux utiliser ceci: http://arrsync.sourceforge.net/
(En bidirectionnel)

Fait quelques essais (modifier un fichier sur ton HDD, lancer la synchro, voir si tu as ce que tu veux sur ta clé; faire l'invere) pour voir si ça te convient.
(fais un backup avant au cas où)


----------



## Farnette (28 Juin 2014)

Merci EDD

Il y a un tutoriel ou il faut y aller de façon intuitive ?


Merci de ta réponse.


----------



## edd72 (28 Juin 2014)

J'ai fait quelques essais, ça fonctionne:
[YOUTUBE]08O9D2VFl_8[/YOUTUBE]
En gros:
- Tu chois le dossier de ton ordi en source
- Tu choisis ta clé en cible (destination)
- Tu choisis de préserver les attributs étendus (dans ma vidéo on voit qu'au début je perd le masquage des extensions de fichier)
- Tu choisis synchronisation bidirectionnelle (pour prendre le plus récent de chaque et ne pas écraser à sens unique)
- Tu sauvegardes le profil (comme ça tu pourra le charger -load- quand tu voudra le réutiliser)
- et Run

Ensuite, quand tu as besoin de synchroniser, tu lances le logiciel, tu charges ton profil et Run.

(on peut aussi imaginer lancer le traitement périodiquement ou sur évènement -branchement de cette clé- mais ça va compliquer les choses -un peu de code AppleScript à faire-)


----------



## mikalak (28 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 

J'ai  eu la même problématique que toi sur la synchronisation des données réparties dans plusieurs répertoires et plusieurs pc et mac....
Un ami m'a conseillé Goodsync (19 euros je crois). Depuis, c'est le bonheur, il est  installé sur mon pc au bureau et sur mes deux mac. La synchro détecte tout changement et reporte ces changements sur tous mes volumes  et repertoire ( clé, dd externe), c'est vraiment le top ( j'en avais testé 3 autres avant).
Je trouve que Goodsync est vraiment simple a utiliser et surtout très complet ( exlusions de fichiers, mode de synchronisation, sécurité, synchro par réseau, en ligne via un wifi ....)
Le plus de ce soft, c'est qu'il te créé un  dossier de sauvegarde qui contient les anciens fichiers  que tu peux récupérer au cas où...

Il y a une version spécial clé usb (tu installes le soft que sur ta clé).

Le site est en anglais ( http://www.goodsync.com). Si tu veux synchroniser tous tes repertoires en quelques minutes, je te conseille vraiment ce logiciel.
Sinon, je n'ai aucune action dans cette société.
 mika


----------



## edd72 (28 Juin 2014)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai  eu la même problématique que toi sur la synchronisation des données réparties dans plusieurs répertoires et plusieurs pc et mac....
> Un ami m'a conseillé Goodsync (19 euros je crois). Depuis, c'est le bonheur, il est  installé sur mon pc au bureau et sur mes deux mac. La synchro détecte tout changement et reporte ces changements sur tous mes volumes  et repertoire ( clé, dd externe), c'est vraiment le top ( j'en avais testé 3 autres avant).
> ...



Bof, iBakcup (et bien d'autres, perso c'est ce que j'utilise pour mes besoins de synchro réseau local) font tout ça gratuitement (et sans parler de nuage qui est souvent la solution simple à ce type de besoin) mais le besoin de Farnette est élémentaire (une machine, une clé USB) donc pas besoin de rentrer dans des trucs lourds.


----------



## Farnette (28 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir

Merci à tous

J'essaie tout cela demain.
Encore merci parce que si cela marche, vous m'ôtez une sacrée épine du pied.

Bonne soirée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




edd72 a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques essais, ça fonctionne:
> [YOUTUBE]08O9D2VFl_8[/YOUTUBE]
> En gros:
> - Tu chois le dossier de ton ordi en source
> ...



Merci EDD d'avoir pris la peine de préparer tout cela. Et doublement merci parce que dans ce domaine qu'est l'informatique, je ne peux pas renvoyer l'ascenseur.
Bonne soirée


----------



## Farnette (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonsoir EDD

Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer ta méthode sinon je t'aurais tenu au courant et remercié par la même occasion.
Je m'y colle ce weekend.

je croise les doigts parce que ce serait super que ça marche.

Cordialement

RL


----------

